# Power Drawbar



## aliva (May 30, 2016)

Thought i'd share my new power drawbar set up on my 9x42 mill. I decided to use pushbutton controls to activate the drawbar, seems easier to operate rather than  a lever control.


----------



## Billh51 (May 30, 2016)

Very nice installation on the power draw bar, looks just like it belongs there. Everything's so neat and tidy. Did you design and build it yourself? If so, nice job man.


----------



## aliva (May 30, 2016)

Yes I built it myself, the pushbutton controls was all mine, the rest from various sources and sites, it was a fun project and it sure makes changing tools a pleasure now.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 30, 2016)

Really nice job on that. The push buttons are an interesting modification. Does it require much pressure on the buttons? Mike


----------



## aliva (May 30, 2016)

Very little finger pressure required to activate, I'm very pleased


----------



## Firestopper (May 30, 2016)

Sweet! Looks great so does your mill.


----------



## David VanNorman (May 31, 2016)

Verry nice job.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2016)

Great job, do you have air muffler on cyl? How do have it regulated, I see some have problems making them work. I have most of the items needed just iffy I guess on doin the build.


----------



## fretsman (Jun 5, 2016)

well done! may I ask what make and model air cylinder you're using please?


----------



## aliva (Jun 7, 2016)

The air cylinder I've had for years in the junk drawer, I don't know the make, It's actually from a Poclain excavator. It was used to operate a hydraulic control valve. It's single acting and has a built in muffler on the exhaust side. I'm sure you can pick up an appropriate air cylinder off Ebay or Harbour Freight, It has about a 3 inch stroke, 3/8 rod and about an 1.5 inch bore
Shadon HKW, Stan, explains the air logic and provides part numbers for the 2 adjustable control valves I used, be sure to watch all the videos in the drawbar series as he explains a mistake he made and provides the solution
here's the link


----------



## fretsman (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you, Al, much appreciate the info you have shared!


----------

